# Custom Road Case



## ericstlaurent (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi guys,

this is my first post here. 

I am looking for a custom road case for a small Traynor YGL1
this here: http://traynoramps.com/guitar/ygl/product/ygl1/

I live in Toronto - does anyone know of someone who would build something like that ?

I've been looking everywhere and so far I've got nothing.

Any help much appreciated,

Thanks a lot,

Eric


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You're in Toronto, try Clydesdale cases.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

There's also Engineered Case, located right near Pearson Airport. 

Here's their link: http://www.engineeredcase.com/


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

+1 cyldesdale


----------

